# MIT And Dropbox Alums Launch Inbox, A Next-Generation Email Platform



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Founded by Dropbox and MIT alums, a new startup called Inbox is launching out of stealth today, hoping to power the next generation of email applications. Similar to the newly launched Gmail API, Inbox offers a more modern way to build apps that access end users inboxes. But instead of being limited to Gmail, it also works with Yahoo, Microsoft Exchange and others, the company says.

In addition, jabs the companys website, Inbox is an email company. Google is an advertising company. This product is our focus, and will not be discontinued unexpectedly. Burn!

Similarly, the idea with Inbox is to offer an upgrade of sorts from the archaic protocols and formats that developers would otherwise have to learn today in order to work with email. However, it supports a wider range of developers, from those who only need a simple feature to those who want to build full-fledged email clients for end users.

Read More


----------

